# WTB 48" T5HO Light Fixture & Filter



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys!
I'm re-srating up my 72 gallon bowfront for plants again.

So since i need about 3 watts per gallon i would need something with 216 watts of light.

I'm also looking for a rena XP2 filter

pls email or PM me if you have anything i could use


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you look here? BTW, welcome back, Penny!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres.../fs-25g-tank-stand-glo-t5-ho-lights-etc-8413/


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

HEY GARY!
yah i tried searching for t5 but msot of which are not enough wattage..
i think i need one that's a 4 ft 4 bulb 54watt each bulb fixture

kinda hard to find
:S

also my search results keep comming back as..

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search : t5


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can go with 2 GLO's, or the cheapest would be the fishneedit.com t5 HO's (but I think they are out of stock). Then it's the Catalina and of course the Cadillac that is the Tek.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I know you're looking for a 4ft but my friend is selling a 3ft 2x96w pc with 6700k bulbs that are newish for $100??

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...s;coralife-36-aqualight-fixture-2-x-96w-8259/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you PM'd this guy, Penny? http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres.../fs-90-gallon-tek-t5ho-48-pc-lights-coq-8906/


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

wow thanks guys!

apparently hubby now things lights are expensive (which i originally told him)...

the fixture we have is not firing the 3 out of 4 bulbs...

he says he's gonna ask his electritian friend to take a look at it first 
to see if it's fixable or not
LOL


but thanks guys the last one would be a perfect one if the one we have is not fixable


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

If a fluorescent ballast decides to choke, the whole ballast usually fail and not a couple bulbs.

definitely worth a look at to see what is wrong. could be lose wires.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

or perhaps the end caps.... the end caps usually called the tombstone sometimes fail because of heat and the terminals inside get loose.

if you have a tek with 3 out of the 4 then its probably the end cap, I was trying to sell a fixture and found the same thing happen... JL carries the end cap!


----------



## SBCam (Apr 25, 2010)

I have both a xp2 filter and a 48" 216 T5 fixture Ill let go for $175.00 total. Let me know


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

Sbcam

pm sent


----------



## SBCam (Apr 25, 2010)

Here are some pics of the lights and filter, everything works on them, $175.00 for both


----------

